# Myrtle Beach checking in Sunday Aug 25



## janej (Aug 21, 2013)

We are at the Myrtle Beach now, had an accident last night.   Our car was towed.   Insurance company say they might not be able to come and look at it until Friday.    We might wait for a few extra days if the car is repairable instead of renting a car to get home and make another trip to pick up our car.   Please PM me if you have anything.   There are 8 of us now.   A few might rent a car and leave on Sunday.


----------



## janej (Aug 21, 2013)

No longer needed, the car will not be ready until September.   We will find other ways to get home.


----------

